# Why am I not getting more water?



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

I have 4 of the green tripod impact sprinklers set up in roughly all 4 corners of my front 7500 sqft centipede lawn. My program consists of 2 hours at each of the four stations and I'm only getting around 1/4" of water collecting in an empty tuna can that's set dead center of the yard (gets water from all stations). With 8 hours of watering I would expect to be getting much more than 1/4".. Am I missing something?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Impact sprinklers dont supply high rates of water. This sounds about right for the area (7500sqft).


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

g-man said:


> Impact sprinklers dont supply high rates of water. This sounds about right for the area (7500sqft).


Dang- hate to hear that. So I guess I should add extra time to the impact cycles until I can make 4 DIY sprinkler head rigs? Can't do a full-on professional irrigation setup this year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There should be a thread in here on folks using a high GPM (eg 3gpm) sprinkler head mounted on a PVC pipe with a garden hose connection. It is still above ground and fairly inexpensive, but it reduces your irrigation times.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

g-man said:


> There should be a thread in here on folks using a high GPM (eg 3gpm) sprinkler head mounted on a PVC pipe with a garden hose connection. It is still above ground and fairly inexpensive, but it reduces your irrigation times.


Yep, you read my mind. That's exactly what I'm looking for. Hopefully my house water pressure is high enough to get the most out of one of those types of sprinkler heads.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

My spigot pressure is at 65 psi and I can only do two 2 gpm heads (Hunter PGP Ultra) using two 50 ft 5/8" hose. I lose about 5 ft of throw if it's on a timer. I would start out with 2 and work my way up.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 8, 2021)

Bombers said:


> My spigot pressure is at 65 psi and I can only do two 2 gpm heads (Hunter PGP Ultra) using two 50 ft 5/8" hose. I lose about 5 ft of throw if it's on a timer. I would start out with 2 and work my way up.


Are you running those two heads at the same time?
Also, approximately how long do you run them to get around an inch of water?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes, same time. I recently got the ultras and playing with the different nozzles to get my desired throw and coverage so I haven't trial precipitation rate yet. Also consistent rain this time of year so I don't want to waste water. I also have a lot of clay within the top 6 inches so it's more beneficial to run at most .5" 2-3x a week. It can only absorb and percolate for so long before I get runoffs or standing water.


----------

